# Light malfunction! HELP!



## cweg62 (Oct 7, 2008)

Alright guys, I let my sister drive my S4 for about 20 minutes. She comes back and my light malfunction light is on and I don't know what light it is telling me is malfunctioning. Can someone PLEASE either send me a picture of their URS4 with their brakes ON or if you can find a picture of the brake lights on please send that to me. I don't know what other light it could be. The occasional Beep is driving me crazy!


----------

